# Slappin sum skin



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

aiights my bitch has been stripped of paint for 2 yrs now,shes only dressed in primer...by the end of the month she getting a whole nu look..anyone have an idea on what color i should paint her...i was thinking of a metallic white or maybe silver metallic that is, or championship white..im lookin for a perfect paint job im not spending a whole lot for it cause im pimpin the bitch in two years for sale.... holla back with colors or even a list of colors that i can look at..

thankz

LiL Vinny


ps: shes equiped with a wide mouth kit carbon fiber hood still deciding on rims.... match a color with that if u can thankz again


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

My advise is to go to House of Kolor and let them lay out some of their special auto colors. I was in there today getting paint for my VC and I saw some really REALLY nice colors.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

do you have any pics of the car? That might help some people envision the new colors better....


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*same look goin'*

not to jack ur thread bud.
haha' i had that dark gray/black'ish primer look going to. i was going have it paintd but i wantd a black color but i seen too many trouble with that color. u can see swirls on the paint and has to be washd like 2ice a day. and its just a PIA to take care of but i want a dark color. maybe a SI blue. but. anyone have any pics of dark colors. and color codes. too?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think you would need to be killed if you painted your nissan SI blue. lol, j/k, but seriously dont go with a civic color. go with something like daytona blue, like the WRX color


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *i think you would need to be killed if you painted your nissan SI blue. lol, j/k, but seriously dont go with a civic color. go with something like daytona blue, like the WRX color *



WRX blue. looks nice in mags. but my cousin has one and its too brite. of a blu. _if you know what im tryin to say_ but the Si blue is dark and nice. but i was thinking the Skyline blue but its kinda like the WRX blue too. i just want a DARK BLUE _almost black_ PEARL. maybe that other *honda color* midnight black pearl . my buddy with a '00 lude has it . its black but u can see the swirls. and its a dark dark *darkk* blue. because when i hav my headlight on it i see the blue in it..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yosuke's color might be what you're looking for. His is Carbon Black off a BMW. Black with lots of blue pearl.

Another option is to go to your local custom body shop and ask them for suggestions. If they're anything like the shop I frequent, they'll have lots of awesome ideas.


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a black sentra and it is a bitch to keep clean, and yes you do have to clean it every 2 days, but when it is clean it looks good. They are pro's and con's to black..... trust me, mine is black on black. Black paint, black interior...... HOT in the summer time! lol Anyways, why don't you go with a Black cherry, or blood red? ? I'm a fan of blue, but to many of them out there. . .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

[email protected] doesnt sound right.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

If you like SI blue, get Nissan Pacific Blue...basicly the same


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> Nissan Pacific Blue


 It's Bayside Blue though.. right?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *[email protected] doesnt sound right. *


....and pics please!


----------

